# Switching registries



## LilBitBit (Jan 15, 2012)

Since we got Buddy, our 5-month-old, overseas, he isn't registered with the AKC, but the JKC. So we're trying to switch registries before we get home.

Anybody have any pointers for navigating the system?

Specific questions:
1. His registered name currently is Aeroboat of (Breeder) JP. We were hoping to change the name. I'd prefer it to be (Breeder) JP's (Name); do we have to ask the breeder if this is okay? Or can we switch the order of the name around as long as all the elements are still there?
2. When registering him with the AKC, I noticed that I have to register him under his old name and then change it after he's been registered. How much of a pain in the butt is this? (I already checked, his current registered name isn't taken in the AKC registry)


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

I have only gone from CKC (canada) to AKC and didn't change the registered name. It was very painless, but it might be different, since the CKC and AKC seem to cooperate pretty well with each other.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

For purposes of pedigree research I would not change the name. Could be very confusing to have one dog with two names floating around out there. In fact there may be some AKC rule against it? Best of luck.


----------

